# Zeners on IGBT



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Folks , i'm looking for a little advice on using zener diodes on the G-E terminals of an igbt. As I understand they are used to clamp the positive and negative gate voltage from spikes. Is this correct? What type should i use? Many thanks.


----------



## DawidvC (Feb 14, 2010)

We use bi-directional zeners, about 35V and 5A, on our 200A modules. The bigger drives seems to have the same zeners, but I haven't verified it yet - been a while since one gave problems. I will look to see if I still have the info from our last repairs lying about.

Dawid


----------



## DawidvC (Feb 14, 2010)

Here is some info on the zeners - we used the p4ke36a

View attachment datasheet.pdf


Hope it is useful

Unfortunately I do not have a full driver schematic with me at this moment - will look into that later

Dawid


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks a lot!


----------

